# Baby the kitten!



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm just back from a fantastic and relaxing holiday in Mallorca. My friend's brother is working out there as a rep for the summer and a few weeks ago they found a teeny baby kitten hanging around by the kids' club. The poor wee thing didn't seem to have anyone to look after it and was so tiny and skinny. So they gave it some milk (yes....i flinched too!) and some kitten food, which although not maybe the best thing for a baby kitten fattened him up a bit and within a few days he was frolicking around and getting a bit chubbier. They think that Baby's mum is either dead or abandoned him as he was always on his own and they couldn't find her anywhere in the vicinity. He's such a sweetie pie and one of the guys who lives there all year round has now taken him in - happy ending 

I have duly instructed them to get him tested for FIV & FELV and generally get a bit of a check up. 

Anyway....here are a few photos and a short video as well (never put anything on youtube before so hopefully this'll work ok!!). It's quite dark in the video but you should get the drift. 

Baby looking sleepy









Me n Baby (he wanted to play...!)

















Eating Andrew's jeans









Cuddling with Sarah (naptime)

















Having a wee dram









And finally......bouncing!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSDJVPnL-XQ

Sorry....tres long post!

Louisa


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He is adorable! Such a cute face. I'm glad his story has a happy ending.  
Hope you enjoyed your vacation!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lily! How sweet he is. I'm so glad you rescued him!


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

He's very handsome, and seems pretty healthy (although I think a dewormer or two is in his future...he looks like he has a bit of a pot-belly)

Thanks for caring for him!


----------



## i.love.my.cats (Aug 11, 2009)

aww he is cute and seems very playfull it was very nice that u rescued him :luv


----------

